# Chickens tail almost caught on fire



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

One if my chickens in the roosting area was standing and some of her tail feathers were touching the heat bulb. When I saw this the coop smelled bad (like her Burt tail) and the feather ends touching it were melted and blackish. I pushed her tail away and wiped the burnt Feathers of onto there wood chip bedding. Could her burnt tail flakes cause a fire in the bedding? Afterwards I took her out an rubbed some water on her tail were it was burnt and put her back in. Is there a risk of fire here?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

/............................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have that little space in the coop that a bird's tail was touching the light you have got to remove it or you'll be here telling us there was a fire. Heat lamps are the most dangerous things you could have in a coop and I know of two people who had coop fires because of them.

We don't get cold enough temps in the lower 48 to have to have heat in our coops.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I turned the heat lamp off and unplugged everything. There door is open so if there is a fire they can excape. What else should I do? :/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Relax? You're over thinking this cold thing. The cold is not as much of a threat to your birds' well being as you think it is. They have feathers, you can't get much better natural insulation than feathers. 

Would a bunch of people that have a lot of years under their belts, birds that are old as dirt be telling you that you don't need the heat just to mess with you? No, we're trying to tell you that they will be fine without it if they have a solid coop. Having the door open is just going to allow way too much cold air movement in to the coop. Close the door at night.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to hear you caught the problem before it got worse.I use heat lamps in my coop but the lights are hung from the ceiling 5' above the floor.1 points to 1/2 the perches and the 2nd points to the other 1/2.They are not touching anything and the chickens cannot get close to them.I can't feel the heat when I put my hand on the floor and the water would still freeze if the waterer wasn't heated.I know they probably don't need them,but it makes me feel better on those bitterly cold nights.There are many things you can do to fight the chill.Extra bedding for more insulation in the coop or feeding them extra right before roosting-the process of digestion creates body heat.Chickens are built to handle the cold but you do need to take precautions,mainly protecting them from the wind,snow,rain and hungry predators looking for an easy meal.A sturdy coop will suffice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think they'll run from a burning coop. in my chickie coop, it was a doghouse and I had the heat bulb faced in but hanging outside. I do think heat is worse to handle, as in hot weather. but I have not owned chickens in the negative degrees.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

here's a safe way of heating a coop. a cow standing in there. can you borrow one?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Fire ..................


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for yalls help. I'm removing the heat lamps and I think I'll get heating pads. I have one already for the water


----------

